# Amritvela Difficulties, Please Advise



## Amardeep Singh 1000 (May 31, 2018)

Lately I have been having a lot of difficulties in waking up for amritvela.  I have been having difficulty waking up, staying awake, and have been exhausted throughout the day.  I am getting at least 7 hours of sleep, am not ill, am eating well.  The cold shower doesn't help but only makes my skin tingle.  Could you please share your experience and ways you have gotten around such difficulties?  Thank you.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (May 31, 2018)

Amardeep Singh 1000 said:


> Lately I have been having a lot of difficulties in waking up for amritvela.  I have been having difficulty waking up, staying awake, and have been exhausted throughout the day.  I am getting at least 7 hours of sleep, am not ill, am eating well.  The cold shower doesn't help but only makes my skin tingle.  Could you please share your experience and ways you have gotten around such difficulties?  Thank you.



Amritvela, as per your experience is having to have a constant battle with nature and end up on the losing end of this unwinnable battle.

So, I ask you, what is Amritvela and what Vela is the non-Amrit one?


----------



## Amardeep Singh 1000 (May 31, 2018)

Tejwant Singh said:


> Amritvela, as per your experience is having to have a constant battle with nature and end up on the losing end of this unwinnable battle.
> 
> So, I ask you, what is Amritvela and what Vela is the non-Amrit one?


Do you get up for Amritvela?  How do you do it successfully?


----------



## Tejwant Singh (May 31, 2018)

Amardeep Singh 1000 said:


> Do you get up for Amritvela?  How do you do it successfully?



As asked before, allow me to ask again, what Vela is not for Amrit in your opinion?


----------



## Amardeep Singh 1000 (May 31, 2018)

Tejwant Singh said:


> As asked before, allow me to ask again, what Vela is not for Amrit in your opinion?


I don't know.  All I know is that Amritvela is the time before sunrise, and that is when we are supposed to do simran, though we should also be doing simran throughout the day as well.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (May 31, 2018)

Amardeep Singh 1000 said:


> I don't know.  All I know is that Amritvela is the time before sunrise, and that is when we are supposed to do simran, though we should also be doing simran throughout the day as well.



OK. So, let me ask you again for the last time, which Vela is NOT for Amrit?


----------



## Amardeep Singh 1000 (May 31, 2018)

Tejwant Singh said:


> OK. So, let me ask you again for the last time, which Vela is NOT for Amrit?


There is no time which is not for amrit.  But we are also supposed to do it before dawn as well, and I have been having problems with it lately which is why I asked my question.  Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## RicktheSikh (May 31, 2018)

Tejwant Singh said:


> OK. So, let me ask you again for the last time, which Vela is NOT for Amrit?



Your approach to "answering" Amardeep's question seems a bit confrontational


----------



## Amardeep Singh 1000 (May 31, 2018)

RicktheSikh said:


> Your approach to "answering" Amardeep's question seems a bit confrontational


Oh ho, yes it seems to be.  But if he has any good advice I am willing to take it.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (May 31, 2018)

Amardeep Singh 1000 said:


> There is no time which is not for amrit.  But we are also supposed to do it before dawn as well, and I have been having problems with it lately which is why I asked my question.  Do you have any suggestions?



You have just answered your own question. What happens to people who work night shifts? What is their Amritvela?

Sikhi is never in the battle with nature rather in sync. So, do not worry about the concocted time zone about the Amritvela. And one more thing, Simran does not mean repeating a word, Vaheguru in this case, endlessly as many must have convinced you for. One can repeat any word, Lady Gaga for example, and feel the same transitory trance. This is the natural chemo-biological reaction in us.

So, let's try to understand the meaning of Amrit first, the Vela would follow. The Shabad is on Ang 318.
Relish it!


----------



## Tejwant Singh (May 31, 2018)

RicktheSikh said:


> Your approach to "answering" Amardeep's question seems a bit confrontational




Apologies if you and Amardeep think like that. I am having an interaction for a very confused term, Amritvela. There are many threads about the subject. I would urge both of you to go through them. Thanks


----------



## RicktheSikh (May 31, 2018)

Tejwant Singh said:


> Apologies if you and Amardeep think like that. I am having an interaction for a very confused term, Amritvela. There are many threads about the subject. I would urge both of you to go through them. Thanks



No worries. I understand that it must be difficult to endure questions from newbies, especially ones that have been discussed here previously. I would ask you to please understand that being dismissive of people who are eager to learn and grow might give the wrong impression of this path. Perhaps this isn't the place for questions regarding actual practice and its more for philosophical discussion as per the name of the site.


----------



## ActsOfGod (May 31, 2018)

Amardeep Singh 1000 said:


> Lately I have been having a lot of difficulties in waking up for amritvela.  I have been having difficulty waking up, staying awake, and have been exhausted throughout the day.  I am getting at least 7 hours of sleep, am not ill, am eating well.  The cold shower doesn't help but only makes my skin tingle.  Could you please share your experience and ways you have gotten around such difficulties?  Thank you.



Did you ever have a job interview, or maybe an exam, or some important appointment, maybe in the city, and you had to get up really early to make sure you could make it there on time? On that day, were you late? Did you miss your appointment/interview? I'm guessing that you made it there on time, probably even with a few minutes to spare.

It's the same with waking up early for spiritual practice. If you have the right motivation, you will do it without any difficulties. If you think there is no consequence, then you will ignore it and then wonder why all your efforts are not working. You'll come to a forum like this asking people for advice on how to wake up early, you will present all your excuses (exhausted at the end of the day, not enough hours sleep, etc.) But the question you should be asking yourself is, how come you made it on time for the interview (even in NYC traffic), and yet you can't seem to wake up on time for something infinitely more important?

The answer is quite simply that you don't value it. You actually value your sleep more than your pre-dawn spiritual practice.

The solution is to 1) understand the real value of your spiritual practice, 2) make a decision about what it means to you, and 3) place a greater amount of importance upon it than that job interview/appointment.

If you genuinely do the above, you won't need any tips & tricks, or elaborate ritual or advice from anyone. It will be, as if by magic, that you will rise early and perform your spiritual practice.

On a personal note: If you ask any lover, she will not hesitate to tell you that she will do anything and everything to spend every moment she can with her beloved. She is drenched with love, ready to forsake the entire world and everything she has, for just a moment with her lover. Reflect upon that next time you have any sort of reluctance to spend time in your spiritual practice.

[AoG]


----------



## Amardeep Singh 1000 (May 31, 2018)

Tejwant Singh said:


> You have just answered your own question. What happens to people who work night shifts? What is their Amritvela?
> 
> Sikhi is never in the battle with nature rather in sync. So, do not worry about the concocted time zone about the Amritvela. And one more thing, Simran does not mean repeating a word, Vaheguru in this case, endlessly as many must have convinced you for. One can repeat any word, Lady Gaga for example, and feel the same transitory trance. This is the natural chemo-biological reaction in us.
> 
> ...


Though I am sure there should be dispensations for those who are incapable of doing simran before dawn, such as the 3rd shift workers you mentioned, I am not among those and am simply suffering from fatigue.  The following lines are according to my understanding.  I don't believe doing simran is meant to put us into a trance but is meant to bring our consciousness closer to truth, which is Guru Sahib.  I think Lady Gaga is a great jazz singer, but I don't think she is who is meant by countless references to the word nam in SGGSJ.  Sorry if I offended you by saying you were being confrontational.

Page 2, Line 5
ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਵੇਲਾ ਸਚੁ ਨਾਉ ਵਡਿਆਈ ਵੀਚਾਰੁ ॥
Amriṯ velā sacẖ nā▫o vadi▫ā▫ī vīcẖār.
In the Amrit Vaylaa, the *ambrosial* hours before dawn, chant the True Name, and contemplate His Glorious Greatness.

Page 15, Line 19
ਸਚੁ ਸਰਾ ਗੁੜ ਬਾਹਰਾ ਜਿਸੁ ਵਿਚਿ ਸਚਾ ਨਾਉ ॥
Sacẖ sarā guṛ bāhrā jis vicẖ sacẖā nā▫o.
The Wine of Truth is not fermented from molasses. The True *Name* is contained within it.

Page 10, Line 5
ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਮਿਲੈ ਤ੍ਰਿਪਤਾਸਹਿ ਮਿਲਿ ਸੰਗਤਿ ਗੁਣ ਪਰਗਾਸਿ ॥੨॥
Har har nām milai ṯaripṯāsahi mil sangaṯ guṇ pargās. ||2||
Obtaining the *Name* of the Lord, Har, Har, they are satisfied; joining the Sangat, the Blessed Congregation, their virtues shine forth. ||2||

Clearly Guru Nanak states that amritvela is the hours before dawn, and the name to be repeated is the Satnam which is Waheguru.

Cheers!


----------



## Tejwant Singh (May 31, 2018)

RicktheSikh said:


> No worries. I understand that it must be difficult to endure questions from newbies, especially ones that have been discussed here previously. I would ask you to please understand that being dismissive of people who are eager to learn and grow might give the wrong impression of this path. Perhaps this isn't the place for questions regarding actual practice and its more for philosophical discussion as per the name of the site.



I am sorry to say you are mistaken. I am not dismissive of anyone. As you are new to Sikhi, you may not be able to grasp that the term "Amritvela" is a very touchy one.  Many claim it is the "Ambrosial Hour" of the morning but that is not what Gurbani says. In Gurbani, any time we breed goodness within is Amritvela. This is the reason I was trying to show @Amardeep Singh 1000 not to worry about getting up early.
if you are not able to.

Lastly, we are all newbies as Sikhs. A Sikh learns, unlearns and relearns till his/her last breath.


----------



## Amardeep Singh 1000 (May 31, 2018)

ActsOfGod said:


> Did you ever have a job interview, or maybe an exam, or some important appointment, maybe in the city, and you had to get up really early to make sure you could make it there on time? On that day, were you late? Did you miss your appointment/interview? I'm guessing that you made it there on time, probably even with a few minutes to spare.
> 
> It's the same with waking up early for spiritual practice. If you have the right motivation, you will do it without any difficulties. If you think there is no consequence, then you will ignore it and then wonder why all your efforts are not working. You'll come to a forum like this asking people for advice on how to wake up early, you will present all your excuses (exhausted at the end of the day, not enough hours sleep, etc.) But the question you should be asking yourself is, how come you made it on time for the interview (even in NYC traffic), and yet you can't seem to wake up on time for something infinitely more important?
> 
> ...


Thank you.  These are a lot of good thoughts to think about.


----------



## Amardeep Singh 1000 (May 31, 2018)

Tejwant Singh said:


> I am sorry to say you are mistaken. I am not dismissive of anyone. As you are new to Sikhi, you may not grasp that the term "Amritvela" is a very touchy one.  Many claim it is the "Ambrosial Hour" of the morning but that is not what Gurbani says. In Gurbani, any time we breed goodness within is Amritvela. This is the reason I was trying to show @Amardeep Singh 1000 not to worry about getting up early.
> if you are not able to.
> 
> Lastly, we are all newbies as Sikhs. A Sikh learns, unlearns and relearns till his/her last breath.


Actually, I made a mistake when I quoted.  The English translation says 

the *ambrosial* hours before dawn

but the original only says 

ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਵੇਲਾ ਸਚੁ ਨਾਉ ਵਡਿਆਈ ਵੀਚਾਰੁ ॥
*Amriṯ velā *sacẖ nā▫o vadi▫ā▫ī vīcẖār.

When I took amrit, we were told explicitly to wake up before dawn, take our shower, and leave enough time for at least an hour of simran before beginning Nitnem.  Even if Gurbani says otherwise, I received my instructions and feel beholden to them.


----------



## Amardeep Singh 1000 (May 31, 2018)

RicktheSikh said:


> No worries. I understand that it must be difficult to endure questions from newbies, especially ones that have been discussed here previously. I would ask you to please understand that being dismissive of people who are eager to learn and grow might give the wrong impression of this path. Perhaps this isn't the place for questions regarding actual practice and its more for philosophical discussion as per the name of the site.


If you can suggest any sites or groups that discuss the practical matters and practices, I would appreciate hearing about them.  I thought my questions would be ok here, because as I was looking through previous threads I saw discussions about people's children trimming, alcohol problems, etc., which are practical matters.


----------



## RicktheSikh (May 31, 2018)

Amardeep Singh 1000 said:


> If you can suggest any sites or groups that discuss the practical matters and practices, I would appreciate hearing about them.  I thought my questions would be ok here, because as I was looking through previous threads I saw discussions about people's children trimming, alcohol problems, etc., which are practical matters.



I suppose it depends on who decides to respond and their perspective on your question. I have yet to find a forum as active and as open to diverse viewpoints as this one so I would say hang in there. 

As far as Amritvela success goes I would suggest improving your diet and starting by waking up just 30 minutes earlier a day. Do some simran, as much as that extra time allows and make that your routine. When that becomes easy, push it back another 30 minutes. Repeat until you are where you want to be.


----------



## Amardeep Singh 1000 (Jun 1, 2018)

RicktheSikh said:


> I suppose it depends on who decides to respond and their perspective on your question. I have yet to find a forum as active and as open to diverse viewpoints as this one so I would say hang in there.
> 
> As far as Amritvela success goes I would suggest improving your diet and starting by waking up just 30 minutes earlier a day. Do some simran, as much as that extra time allows and make that your routine. When that becomes easy, push it back another 30 minutes. Repeat until you are where you want to be.


Thank you.  I had tried a few other sites a long time ago (SikhNet being the one I can remember) and unfortunately found the same phenomenon as you do everywhere else on the web, which is people feeling more free to be abusive than they would in real life since they are not facing you and won't have to suffer a tight slap LOL.  However, one one of them, unfortunately the name of which I cannot remember, I met a guy who was extremely nice, and he actually taught me via email video a better way to tie my dastar, a way which I have continued to this day; something for which I will always be grateful.  I have had enough experiences to come to the conclusion that when you are dealing with people who claim to be Sikh that they are either very humble, kind, and helpful or are arrogant and egotistical.  Maybe the latter is because we are so used to being abused that a lot of us puff up our feathers to compensate for it.  However, when I found this site I was rather confused by its name.  My understanding of "philosophy" is coming up with a premise and defending it with proof and debate.  I don't understand how Sikhi is open to debate.  Gurmat is Gurmat and SGGSJ and Rehat Maryada are very clear and self-explanatory.  I am very new here and have asked only a handful of questions, one asking clarification of a rule in RM, the others asking for practical advice, as I believe that in Sikhi it is a question of how to do what is required, not a question if it should be done at all.  I thought I could get advice from people with more Sikhi education than I--and few times I have--since this is for the time being the only place I am aware of where Sikhs can congregate online.
     I did do the 30 minute earlier until you get used to it technique, and I got myself to 4am with no problems and feeling very excited to do my routine.  It's just that in the past few weeks I have been having the difficulties with waking up and functioning.  I suppose my diet is ok.  Amritdharis are required to be vegetarian, and I eat a lot of protein in the form of beans, fresh vegetables and fruit and a bit of milk as well as take a multivitamin.  Frankly, I am coming to the conclusion that I need to go to bed even earlier than I have been.  I am hardwired to be a night owl, and going to bed by 8 or 9 is a real challenge for me, especially when I have to recite Rehras and Kirtan Sohila back to back LOL.
Thank you for your thoughts and words.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jun 1, 2018)

Amardeep Singh 1000 said:


> Thank you.  I had tried a few other sites a long time ago (SikhNet being the one I can remember) and unfortunately found the same phenomenon as you do everywhere else on the web, which is people feeling more free to be abusive than they would in real life since they are not facing you and won't have to suffer a tight slap LOL.  However, one one of them, unfortunately the name of which I cannot remember, I met a guy who was extremely nice, and he actually taught me via email video a better way to tie my dastar, a way which I have continued to this day; something for which I will always be grateful.  I have had enough experiences to come to the conclusion that when you are dealing with people who claim to be Sikh that they are either very humble, kind, and helpful or are arrogant and egotistical.  Maybe the latter is because we are so used to being abused that a lot of us puff up our feathers to compensate for it.  However, when I found this site I was rather confused by its name.  My understanding of "philosophy" is coming up with a premise and defending it with proof and debate.  I don't understand how Sikhi is open to debate.  Gurmat is Gurmat and SGGSJ and Rehat Maryada are very clear and self-explanatory.  I am very new here and have asked only a handful of questions, one asking clarification of a rule in RM, the others asking for practical advice, as I believe that in Sikhi it is a question of how to do what is required, not a question if it should be done at all.  I thought I could get advice from people with more Sikhi education than I--and few times I have--since this is for the time being the only place I am aware of where Sikhs can congregate online.
> I did do the 30 minute earlier until you get used to it technique, and I got myself to 4am with no problems and feeling very excited to do my routine.  It's just that in the past few weeks I have been having the difficulties with waking up and functioning.  I suppose my diet is ok.  Amritdharis are required to be vegetarian, and I eat a lot of protein in the form of beans, fresh vegetables and fruit and a bit of milk as well as take a multivitamin.  Frankly, I am coming to the conclusion that I need to go to bed even earlier than I have been.  I am hardwired to be a night owl, and going to bed by 8 or 9 is a real challenge for me, especially when I have to recite Rehras and Kirtan Sohila back to back LOL.
> Thank you for your thoughts and words.



I feel your frustration laced with guilt because of not being able to do what you were asked.

If you had shared with us where you had taken khandei de pahul and these things you are ordered to do, then this discussion would have been more fruitful rather than an antagonist kind as we are having it.

It is also interesting to notice that you wanted to know practicality about your morning ritual and when asked what Amritvela and Simran meant, all hell broke loose where I was accused of not helping the “newbies” and was being dismissive, both of them are false accusations.

I know you talk about respecting SRM and I have been trying to convince The honchos for its changes as it does not depict many Gurmat values. I even wrote an article about it here. You may find that interesting, perhaps.

You also mentioned that Amritdharis are supposed to be vegetarian which shows that you took Amrit from some cult because SRM, the one you respect and try to follow doesn’t prohibit meat because Gurbani says that even a leaf is brimming with life. There is a long thread here which has its title from Gurbani, Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh l would urge you to read it and understand what Gurbani talks about meat and life in general.

Do you see you own self-contradiction where you reject parts of SRM?
How do you deal with this dilemma?
Don’t you think you can adjust your life in the framework of Sikhi in order not to feel guilty for not able to get up early? The reason being, Sikhi is not founded on guilt but on equality and justice for all. In other words, Sikhi is the gateway to freedom of thought and deeds.
I get up at 2:30 am to go for a walk in the hot Las Vegas weather.

Lastly, I would like to apologise to you and Rick if you felt offended by my comments.

SPN is the site that welcomes all, does not moderate posts. This kind of freedom of speech and thought should not be moderated nor censored as per Sikhi values and that is our goal here.

As we are not perfect, we all end up stepping on each other’s toes, the price of freedom, I guess.

Anyone of you can become moderators and help others. We are always in need of Sevadaars so we can help each other.

Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh


----------



## Ishna (Jun 1, 2018)

'Philosophy' comes from a Greek word and means 'love of wisdom'.  There are lots of branches within philosophy, but broadly it covers 'matters such as existence, knowledge, values, reason, mind, and language'.  The methods used to explore those matters include questioning, critical discussion, rational argument, and systematic presentation.

There is also the informal sense of the word 'philosophy' as it applies in something like 'philosophy of life' which is as a personal philosophy focusing on resolving the existential questions about the human condition. (Wikipedia)

Personally, I've always interpreted the name of the site as a call to look deeply into Sikhi, not just follow it blindly, but to discuss and learn about _why_, not just _how_.


----------



## Ishna (Jun 1, 2018)

I am wondering if perhaps Amardeep ji has received amrit not according to the SGPC mainstream Sikh Rehat Maryada.  He may have made his promises to a different code of conduct that includes a lot of extra material?


----------



## Amardeep Singh 1000 (Jun 1, 2018)

Tejwant Singh said:


> I feel your frustration laced with guilt because of not being able to do what you were asked.
> 
> If you had shared with us where you had taken khandei de pahul and these things you are ordered to do, then this discussion would have been more fruitful rather than an antagonist kind as we are having it.
> 
> ...



Tejwant Singh Ji:

*I feel your frustration laced with guilt because of not being able to do what you were asked.*

There is no need to feel guilty or frustrated, but that was nice of you.  My only issue was that I was seeking practical advice from people who might have struggled with the same issue as I and not be requested to prove the validity of my reason for feeling obligated to get up so early.  This is the only viable Sikh discussion forum I have been able to find, so I assumed that all matters regarding Sikhi were welcomed.  I am not a philosopher and probably don't have the instinct for it; my mind focuses primarily on practical matters.

*If you had shared with us where you had taken khandei de pahul and these things you are ordered to do, then this discussion would have been more fruitful rather than an antagonist kind as we are having it.*

I took amrit at a gurdwara in Queens, New York, New York.


*It is also interesting to notice that you wanted to know practicality about your morning ritual and when asked what Amritvela and Simran meant, all hell broke loose where I was accused of not helping the “newbies” and was being dismissive, both of them are false accusations.*

I am sorry if I seemed to be joining in on that.

*I know you talk about respecting SRM and I have been trying to convince The honchos for its changes as it does not depict many Gurmat values. I even wrote an article about it here. You may find that interesting, perhaps.*

Could you please forward me the title/link of your article?  I know RM is not perfect and was formed by fallible men, but as far as my understanding it is currently the most organized set of agreements on modern Sikhi.

*You also mentioned that Amritdharis are supposed to be vegetarian which shows that you took Amrit from some cult because SRM, the one you respect and try to follow doesn’t prohibit meat because Gurbani says that even a leaf is brimming with life. There is a long thread here which has its title from Gurbani, Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh l would urge you to read it and understand what Gurbani talks about meat and life in general.*

I am rather loath to call it a cult.  I was open to all, took place at a large gurdwara (so large it even had automatic foot bath sprayers), the name of which I cannot recall at this time, and no one tried to contact me afterward, force me into anything, brainwash us, join that particular gurdwara, and the rules they gave us were very common-sensical and non-invasive, and most importantly they did not ask us to follow anything but SGGSJ.  I am aware of the arguments regarding meat eating, I have seen arguments on both sides quoting Gurbani.  My personal perference is vegetarianism because I believe God exists in all living beings, all living beings are vulnerable to fear and pain, and if there are other sources for adequate nutrition then that is my preference.  However, regarding the rules they gave us whilst taking amrit, that is what they told us to do, so I am doubly determined to maintain a vegetarian diet.  However, I read a source from a lawyer in India who also said that amritdharis are required to be vegetarians (though the general Sikh population is not required to be vegetarian), and at the same time I have read (though I cannot give you sources because I did not write them down at the time) that different lineages of amritdharis have different requirements about diet--some insist on vegetarianism, some insist only on avoiding ritually-killed meat.

*Do you see you own self-contradiction where you reject parts of SRM?*

I have not yet read it in its entirety, so I am not yet able to see if I am contradicting anything.

*How do you deal with this dilemma?*

It is not a dilemma for me, at least not yet.

*Don’t you think you can adjust your life in the framework of Sikhi in order not to feel guilty for not able to get up early? The reason being, Sikhi is not founded on guilt but on equality and justice for all. In other words, Sikhi is the gateway to freedom of thought and deeds.  I get up at 2:30 am to go for a walk in the hot Las Vegas weather.*

All I can do is follow what I was instructed to do.  I know about other Sikhs waking up before dawn, so I only saw the obligation to do so as part of a continuum of rules and common practice.  However, I believe too much freedom can be too much.  I believe we grow only through discipline, and SGGSJ itself is constantly insisting on discipline.

*Lastly, I would like to apologise to you and Rick if you felt offended by my comments.
*
None needed, but thank you anyway.

*SPN is the site that welcomes all, does not moderate posts. This kind of freedom of speech and thought should not be moderated nor censored as per Sikhi values and that is our goal here.*

Maybe that is why I found it as a viable site.

As we are not perfect, we all end up stepping on each other’s toes, the price of freedom, I guess.

Everywhere it calls for living in truth, but I believe that Guru Sahib is the only truth, all other perceptions are the results of one's particular intelligence and experience, so we all see truth in a different way.  The important thing though, is respect.  Some may be more educated than others in certain matters, but if that is so then they should reveal their knowledge with kindness whereas those who are less educated should respect the knower and open their minds to something new (though in my case, I am still beholden to what I was told when I took amrit, even if I am given proof to the contrary.  Just as long I wasn't told to follow anyone but SGGSJ, I am not concerned about variables.  Like you said, no one is perfect.

*Anyone of you can become moderators and help others. We are always in need of Sevadaars so we can help each other.
*
So sorry for such long answers.


----------



## Amardeep Singh 1000 (Jun 1, 2018)

Ishna said:


> I am wondering if perhaps Amardeep ji has received amrit not according to the SGPC mainstream Sikh Rehat Maryada.  He may have made his promises to a different code of conduct that includes a lot of extra material?


These are the rules I was given when I took amrit:
1. Don't cut your kesh
2. Don't have sex other than with your spouse
3. Don't take tobacco, alcohol, or other intoxicants
4. Don't eat ritually slaughtered meat
5. Don't eat meat at all
6. Earn an honest living
7. Give 1/10th of your earnings to Guru
8. Wear your turban (for men) and kakars
9. Say Nitnem every day without fail
10. Wake before dawn, take a cold shower, and say simran for at least an hour until dawn, then say morning bani
11. Do not work at an establishment that sells tobacco or alcohol
12. Do not wear jewelry
13. Don't get a tattoo
The only way of breaking your amrit and becoming patit is by breaking the first 4 rules only.


----------



## Amardeep Singh 1000 (Jun 1, 2018)

Ishna said:


> Personally, I've always interpreted the name of the site as a call to look deeply into Sikhi, not just follow it blindly, but to discuss and learn about _why_, not just _how_.


At this point I am more concerned about the how, though maybe in the future I will explore the why.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jun 1, 2018)

Amardeep Singh 1000 said:


> There is no need to feel guilty or frustrated, but that was nice of you.  My only issue was that I was seeking practical advice from people who might have struggled with the same issue as I and not be requested to prove the validity of my reason for feeling obligated to get up so early.  This is the only viable Sikh discussion forum I have been able to find, so I assumed that all matters regarding Sikhi were welcomed.  I am not a philosopher and probably don't have the instinct for it; my mind focuses primarily on practical matters.



Yes, you were seeking practical advice because you were instructed to do something and I am just trying to help you to understand the terms of what you have been asked to do and intend to abide by it, as per SGGS, our only. Nothing more. I was not going to give you the 'Wake Me Up Tonic' recipe.



Amardeep Singh 1000 said:


> I took amrit at a gurdwara in Queens, New York, New York.


I know the Gurdwara very well. 
Yes, but that is not the point. Many Jathas can use that Gurudwara with their respective dogmatic rituals about Amrit Sanchar. This particular one you took with is against SRM and they do not follow it. 
What do you think about it? 



Amardeep Singh 1000 said:


> Could you please forward me the title/link of your article?  I know RM is not perfect and was formed by fallible men, but as far as my understanding it is currently the most organized set of agreements on modern Sikhi.


I will request the ADMIN to locate it and post it.



Amardeep Singh 1000 said:


> I am rather loath to call it a cult.


I understand your sentiment but that is the fact, otherwise, SRM is useless. 



Amardeep Singh 1000 said:


> I was open to all, took place at a large gurdwara (so large it even had automatic foot bath sprayers), the name of which I cannot recall at this time, and no one tried to contact me afterward, force me into anything, brainwash us, join that particular gurdwara, and the rules they gave us were very common-sensical and non-invasive, and most importantly they did not ask us to follow anything but SGGSJ.


Well, yes and no. They told you not to eat meat although it is permitted by the SRM.



Amardeep Singh 1000 said:


> I am aware of the arguments regarding meat eating, I have seen arguments on both sides quoting Gurbani.


As I have quoted one side from the SGGS where eating meat is not an issue, would you be kind enough to quote Gurbani that says it is forbidden to eat meat with the page reference? Thanks



Amardeep Singh 1000 said:


> My personal perference is vegetarianism because I believe God exists in all living beings, all living beings are vulnerable to fear and pain, and if there are other sources for adequate nutrition then that is my preference.


I agree. It is a personal choice which should be respected



Amardeep Singh 1000 said:


> However, regarding the rules they gave us whilst taking amrit, that is what they told us to do, so I am doubly determined to maintain a vegetarian diet.


Is this oratory more preferred by you even if it goes against what SRM instructs every Sikh in written words?



Amardeep Singh 1000 said:


> However, I read a source from a lawyer in India who also said that amritdharis are required to be vegetarians (though the general Sikh population is not required to be vegetarian), and at the same time I have read (though I cannot give you sources because I did not write them down at the time) that different lineages of amritdharis have different requirements about diet--some insist on vegetarianism, some insist only on avoiding ritually-killed meat.


No comment because the above does not jive with Sikhi. There is no lineage of any kind in Sikhi.



Amardeep Singh 1000 said:


> I have not yet read it in its entirety, so I am not yet able to see if I am contradicting anything.


My bad. To me, you gave the impression you knew the contents of  SRM before taking Amrit, which is a must for the perspective Amritdhari to realise what one is getting into.


----------



## Amardeep Singh 1000 (Jun 1, 2018)

Tejwant Singh said:


> Yes, you were seeking practical advice because you were instructed to do something and I am just trying to help you to understand the terms of what you have been asked to do and intend to abide by it, as per SGGS, our only. Nothing more. I was not going to give you the 'Wake Me Up Tonic' recipe.
> 
> 
> I know the Gurdwara very well.
> ...



*I know the Gurdwara very well.  Yes, but that is not the point. Many Jathas can use that Gurudwara with their respective dogmatic rituals about Amrit Sanchar. This particular one you took with is against SRM and they do not follow it. 
What do you think about it?*

In an answer to one of Ishna's comments I wrote down what were the rules they told us to follow.  They did not tell us to follow either them or anyone/thing but SGGSJ, and their rules seemed to be very benign and common-sensical, so they did not seem to be violating any rules of Sikhi.  What do I think about it?  I really don't know.  It was a very powerful experience for me, and subsequently I have felt much closer to God, but as I haven't yet read the entire RM.


*I will request the ADMIN to locate it and post it.
*
Thank you. 

*I understand your sentiment but that is the fact, otherwise, SRM is useless.*

I really don't know what to say in response to that.


*Well, yes and no. They told you not to eat meat although it is permitted by the SRM.*

I have read that some lineages (my word, I don't remember the exact word I read, it was very long time ago) insist on vegetarianism whilst others allow meat eating.

*As I have quoted one side from the SGGS where eating meat is not an issue, would you be kind enough to quote Gurbani that says it is forbidden to eat meat with the page reference? Thanks*

I can't at this moment, as I never wrote down any lines.  But it is my understanding that whilst Gurbani doesn't prohibit meat eating the ideal is to not needlessly harm another being.

*Is this oratory more preferred by you even if it goes against what SRM instructs every Sikh in written words?*

Well, you are indicating something that is contrary to what for me was a powerful experience and a lifestyle which has brought me a lot of fulfillment, and was under the belief that I had taken amrit appropriately.  Like I said, I have not yet read the entire RM, so I am not yet able to make a fully informed opinion.  Obviously, I have a lot of reading to do.  

*No comment because the above does not jive with Sikhi. There is no lineage of any kind in Sikhi.*

Lineage was my word, not the word used in the source I was reading, which I cannot provide to you because I didn't write it down, and I read it close to 9 years ago.

*My bad. To me, you gave the impression you knew the contents of  SRM before taking Amrit, which is a must for the perspective Amritdhari to realise what one is getting into.*

No, I hadn't.  All I knew before doing it were the basics of Sikhi, that I would be prohibited from cutting my kesh, taking tobacco or intoxicants, having sex other than my wife, and eating ritually killed meat, as well as I would be obligated to say simran and Nitnem every day and protect vulnerable people and help the needy.  I did it because I wanted to make a commitment to my religion and get closer to Guru Sahib.  And I was clear that I would stay away from any self-proclaimed guru or teacher and would worship only Guru Sahib and follow only SGGSJ--boundaries which were not contested by the people who gave me amrit, so I thought everything was ok.


----------



## Admin (Jun 1, 2018)

Tejwant Singh said:


> I will request the ADMIN to locate it and post it.



Thoughts On The Sikh Rehat Maryada


----------



## Amardeep Singh 1000 (Jun 1, 2018)

Aman Singh said:


> Thoughts On The Sikh Rehat Maryada


Thank you.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jun 2, 2018)

Amardeep Singh 1000 said:


> These are the rules I was given when I took amrit:
> 1. Don't cut your kesh
> 2. Don't have sex other than with your spouse


What does this mean?
Does it mean to remain a virgin till marriage or after marriage no hanky panky allowed?



> 3. Don't take tobacco, alcohol, or other intoxicants


I am not into the above but isn't drinking a lot of tea, which is a norm, an intoxicant?


> 4. Don't eat ritually slaughtered meat
> 5. Don't eat meat at all


4 and 5 contradict each other, so what is which?


> 6. Earn an honest living
> 7. Give 1/10th of your earnings to Guru
> 8. Wear your turban (for men) and kakars
> 9. Say Nitnem every day without fail


How about understanding Gurbani and practicing it in everyday life?


> 10. Wake before dawn, take a cold shower, and say simran for at least an hour until dawn, then say morning bani


Why take a cold shower when warm water is available? Cold shower can give one hypothermia.
Please define Simran as per Gurbani. Thanks


> 11. Do not work at an establishment that sells tobacco or alcohol


Why not? I own gas stations and sell the same. It does not affect me but rather helps me to use the money where it can help others.
How about the Sikh garment exporters who sell skimpy clothes which I used to do once?
How about the Sikh hotel owners where strangers meet for intimacy? One can go on and on.


> 12. Do not wear jewelry


Any reason given about it? Aren't the golden domes on top of the gurdwara, jewelry? This only started after Maharaja Ranjit Singh started donating captured gold from his conquests to the Gurdwaras. Isn't wearing a Khanda- a British invention, jewelry? 
Do the ladies of your household wear jewelry? If yes, are they doing something against Sikhi? Do you wear a ring or a necklace? Is gold kara jewelry?


> 13. Don't get a tattoo
> The only way of breaking your amrit and becoming patit is by breaking the first 4 rules only.


What kind of punishment is rendered to them? A Sikh means a student which means he/she ought to make mistakes which is part of the learning process?
Amardeep, I am just thinking aloud with you. Please do not take these questions personally. These questions are not directed to you solely but to all of us collectively as Sikhi is based on questioning. That is what Guru Nanak taught us.


----------



## Harry Haller (Jun 2, 2018)

Amardeep Singh 1000 said:


> Lately I have been having a lot of difficulties in waking up for amritvela.  I have been having difficulty waking up, staying awake, and have been exhausted throughout the day.  I am getting at least 7 hours of sleep, am not ill, am eating well.  The cold shower doesn't help but only makes my skin tingle.  Could you please share your experience and ways you have gotten around such difficulties?  Thank you.



sounds like trying to date someone you are not in love with, and just going through the motions, try falling in love, you will end up sleeping, dreaming of the moment you can finally wake up and rejoice in your loved one again, but if the love is not there, I guess your stuck with cold showers and alarms


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jun 2, 2018)

It sounds like that it was AKJ cult through whom this Amrit Sanchar was organized.


----------



## chazSingh (Jun 4, 2018)

Amardeep Singh 1000 said:


> Lately I have been having a lot of difficulties in waking up for amritvela.  I have been having difficulty waking up, staying awake, and have been exhausted throughout the day.  I am getting at least 7 hours of sleep, am not ill, am eating well.  The cold shower doesn't help but only makes my skin tingle.  Could you please share your experience and ways you have gotten around such difficulties?  Thank you.



Hey....my favourite topic!!! Lol

As you've just found out...asking for practical advice on a forum just results in lots of opinions on the practice itself...and before you know it your not getting the info you need...

People who are not waking up in the early hours before dawn to do their simran shouldn't reply on a forum that is asking about practical help on waking up during these hours to do Simran...

It's like asking how best to do a three point turn and them getting replies from people that don't drive...

Anyway ji...all I can say is...keep doing it...you won't ever regret it!
I have such difficulties from time to time even after a few years of doing simran in the early hours...

As the other poster said...change your diet maybe...eat a few hours before sleeping...

Also I find doing Simran before you sleep helps...with your sleep and also getting up at amrit vela...

Keep doing you internal ardaas asking for His support...and again like in the last posts...you need to have the love, that pull from.within...and then you.ll get up no matter what 

If you still can't manage it...dont beat yourself up...keep doing it in the daytime and before sleep...

But I have to say...nothing compares with the early hours...its only when I started this, that everything went BOOOM. Life was never the same since..

Message me direct if you want...happy to.discuss in more details if you want..


----------



## Simranjit (Jun 5, 2018)

ActsOfGod said:


> Did you ever have a job interview, or maybe an exam, or some important appointment, maybe in the city, and you had to get up really early to make sure you could make it there on time? On that day, were you late? Did you miss your appointment/interview? I'm guessing that you made it there on time, probably even with a few minutes to spare.
> 
> It's the same with waking up early for spiritual practice. If you have the right motivation, you will do it without any difficulties. If you think there is no consequence, then you will ignore it and then wonder why all your efforts are not working. You'll come to a forum like this asking people for advice on how to wake up early, you will present all your excuses (exhausted at the end of the day, not enough hours sleep, etc.) But the question you should be asking yourself is, how come you made it on time for the interview (even in NYC traffic), and yet you can't seem to wake up on time for something infinitely more important?
> 
> ...


I think that it is very difficult to know what other person values or not. One person could value a lot waking up early for spiritual practice and yet find it hard or even unhealthy because or their daily routine . Sure daily routines can be adjusted, but the extent to which this routies can be adjusted change a lot from one person to another depending on their jobs, family commitments etc. I have found that if I don't rest enough I cannot take care of my family and my job and even myself as I like to do it. So, I first of all make sure that I can sleep enough (which is not easy for a single mother of three boys which has a job and is studying too) and then, whenever I can, I wake up early to do some practice (usually a few minutes time at the maximun, sadly). I really grieve that I have no more time for so many things that I love doing, but I celebrate that my day is so full of meaningful things. I barely have time to read gurbani during the day either, which I really grieve too (although I hope to have more time during the holidays, which I look forward to) but I try to live as connected to myself and to others and to Waheguru as much as I can.
I think that each person might live happier and even learn more if they are able to find their own way to integrate Sikhi in their lives. As Tejwant said  Sikhi is not to be lived against nature. I'm just a new student with no Sikhi background and some might think I'm not entitled to say all this, but this is how I respectfully live my own journey through Sikhi.




RicktheSikh said:


> Your approach to "answering" Amardeep's question seems a bit confrontational




Unfortunately written communication lacks "tones of the voice" and face expressions. I really understand why Tejwant's approach might have seemed confrontating for someone that doesn't know him, but I'm sure that it was not his intention. On the opposite, I can see in his words  a wish for the OP to find a way to live Sikhi with self-care.


----------



## chazSingh (Jun 5, 2018)

Simranjit said:


> I think that it is very difficult to know what other person values or not. One person could value a lot waking up early for spiritual practice and yet find it hard or even unhealthy because or their daily routine . Sure daily routines can be adjusted, but the extent to which this routies can be adjusted change a lot from one person to another depending on their jobs, family commitments etc. I have found that if I don't rest enough I cannot take care of my family and my job and even myself as I like to do it. So, I first of all make sure that I can sleep enough (which is not easy for a single mother of three boys which has a job and is studying too) and then, whenever I can, I wake up early to do some practice (usually a few minutes time at the maximun, sadly). I really grieve that I have no more time for so many things that I love doing, but I celebrate that my day is so full of meaningful things. I barely have time to read gurbani during the day either, which I really grieve too (although I hope to have more time during the holidays, which I look forward to) but I try to live as connected to myself and to others and to Waheguru as much as I can.
> I think that each person might live happier and even learn more if they are able to find their own way to integrate Sikhi in their lives. As Tejwant said  Sikhi is not to be lived against nature. I'm just a new student with no Sikhi background and some might think I'm not entitled to say all this, but this is how I respectfully live my own journey through Sikhi.
> 
> 
> ...




a Few years ago, i used to have a lot of Mental Dukh in my life...life was sucking my energy...and in a cry of help i called to Waheguru...started reading Gurbani...found it extremely fascinating...
i longed for experience of my creator...something real...didnt want to wait for death...i needed it there and then...
The daytime was too hectic...as i said life was tough at that time...but the night time gave me solace...peace...just me, my thoughts and Waheguru...it was my time..

i started initially simran, and readin Bani during the day...but mind was all over the place...night time was the only time for me....so i used to go to bed 11pm/12pm....do ardaas for Waheguru to wake me up *didnt set the alarm"....and pretty much every night around 2.30/3am i would naturally awake...yup, feeling tired...but my longing got me out of bed...i would listen to kirtan, read some bani and then sit for 2 + hours of Simran....

i have to say, this totally changed my life...i got the proof i needed of Waheguru, the daily mingling...the energy that flowed rejuvinated me...so i could go to work and function...
Yes, some days i felt overly tired...so i would have the odd day to have a full night sleep...and did my daytime Simran as per normal also...

I feel so strongly that no matter where we are in life we need to find some time to do this, anytime...once we get passed the physical and mental barriers...and come to recognise that we are 'soul'...sleep is no longer as important as we think....the energy and rejuvination one would normally get through sleep is magnified during deep meditation...that same energy flows and rejuvinates....and this is a real, tangible experience...every Cell feels like it is alive...energy flows from your heart (where waheguru Resides)...

Now, i dont have 3 kids....Maaan, i think that would be tiring...but...i do have one 8 month old Son...
when he was born i made all sorts of reason not to do Simran at night..how would i look after him in the day, go to work etc etc...after a week or two of not doing my early morning routine...i started again because guess...the little dude wanted feeding throughout the night lol....perfect..

i would wake up for the night feed, feed Him, put him down, and meditate/Simran sat besides him...

Currently on a 2 month Shared Parental Leave...so i still do my night Simran, sometimes even do some of the daytime cooking, prepare my Sons meals (currently weaning him into normal food), make my Wife breakfast straight after my Simran...
have a short 1-2 hour nap, and then wake up when my Son wakes and start the long day ahead 

Tejwant will probably ask me for Gurbani quotes for some of the things i mentioned above...i will try and find some...
But the things above are real tangible things i found during my Simran...


----------



## Simranjit (Jun 5, 2018)

chazSingh said:


> a Few years ago, i used to have a lot of Mental Dukh in my life...life was sucking my energy...and in a cry of help i called to Waheguru...started reading Gurbani...found it extremely fascinating...
> i longed for experience of my creator...something real...didnt want to wait for death...i needed it there and then...
> The daytime was too hectic...as i said life was tough at that time...but the night time gave me solace...peace...just me, my thoughts and Waheguru...it was my time..
> 
> ...


Wow, thank you. Your post is so inspiring for me  ....


----------



## chazSingh (Jun 5, 2018)

Simranjit said:


> Wow, thank you. Your post is so inspiring for me  ....



no problem...

just keep going..keep doing your internal ardaas to waheguru....he'll make it possibly for you to do this...believe in this... 
it'll change your life forever knowing that this stuff is real


----------



## Ishna (Jun 5, 2018)

At the same time @Simranjit don't feel like you're not "doing it right" if you're not able to function on a very small amount of sleep to rise very early and meditate.  You can cultivate awareness of Guru in every moment, not just the wee small hours.  Be kind to yourself.

Ang 35

ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ ਮਹਲਾ ੩ ॥ 
Sirīrāg mėhlā 3. 
Siree Raag, Third Mehl: 

ਜੇ ਵੇਲਾ ਵਖਤੁ ਵੀਚਾਰੀਐ ਤਾ ਕਿਤੁ ਵੇਲਾ ਭਗਤਿ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
Je velā vakẖaṯ vīcẖārī▫ai ṯā kiṯ velā bẖagaṯ ho▫e. 
Consider the time and the moment-when should we worship the Lord? 

ਅਨਦਿਨੁ ਨਾਮੇ ਰਤਿਆ ਸਚੇ ਸਚੀ ਸੋਇ ॥ 
An▫ḏin nāme raṯi▫ā sacẖe sacẖī so▫e. 
Night and day, one who is attuned to the Name of the True Lord is true. 

ਇਕੁ ਤਿਲੁ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਵਿਸਰੈ ਭਗਤਿ ਕਿਨੇਹੀ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
Ik ṯil pi▫ārā visrai bẖagaṯ kinehī ho▫e. 
If someone forgets the Beloved Lord, even for an instant, what sort of devotion is that? 

ਮਨੁ ਤਨੁ ਸੀਤਲੁ ਸਾਚ ਸਿਉ ਸਾਸੁ ਨ ਬਿਰਥਾ ਕੋਇ ॥੧॥ 
Man ṯan sīṯal sācẖ si▫o sās na birthā ko▫e. ||1|| 
One whose mind and body are cooled and soothed by the True Lord-no breath of his is wasted. ||1|| 

ਮੇਰੇ ਮਨ ਹਰਿ ਕਾ ਨਾਮੁ ਧਿਆਇ ॥ 
Mere man har kā nām ḏẖi▫ā▫e. 
O my mind, meditate on the Name of the Lord. 

ਸਾਚੀ ਭਗਤਿ ਤਾ ਥੀਐ ਜਾ ਹਰਿ ਵਸੈ ਮਨਿ ਆਇ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
Sācẖī bẖagaṯ ṯā thī▫ai jā har vasai man ā▫e. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
True devotional worship is performed when the Lord comes to dwell in the mind. ||1||Pause|| 

ਸਹਜੇ ਖੇਤੀ ਰਾਹੀਐ ਸਚੁ ਨਾਮੁ ਬੀਜੁ ਪਾਇ ॥ 
Sėhje kẖeṯī rāhī▫ai sacẖ nām bīj pā▫e. 
With intuitive ease, cultivate your farm, and plant the Seed of the True Name. 

ਖੇਤੀ ਜੰਮੀ ਅਗਲੀ ਮਨੂਆ ਰਜਾ ਸਹਜਿ ਸੁਭਾਇ ॥ 
Kẖeṯī jammī aglī manū▫ā rajā sahj subẖā▫e. 
The seedlings have sprouted luxuriantly, and with intuitive ease, the mind is satisfied. 

ਗੁਰ ਕਾ ਸਬਦੁ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਹੈ ਜਿਤੁ ਪੀਤੈ ਤਿਖ ਜਾਇ ॥ 
Gur kā sabaḏ amriṯ hai jiṯ pīṯai ṯikẖ jā▫e. 
The Word of the Guru's Shabad is Ambrosial Nectar; drinking it in, thirst is quenched. 

ਇਹੁ ਮਨੁ ਸਾਚਾ ਸਚਿ ਰਤਾ ਸਚੇ ਰਹਿਆ ਸਮਾਇ ॥੨॥ 
Ih man sācẖā sacẖ raṯā sacẖe rahi▫ā samā▫e. ||2|| 
This true mind is attuned to Truth, and it remains permeated with the True One. ||2|| 

ਆਖਣੁ ਵੇਖਣੁ ਬੋਲਣਾ ਸਬਦੇ ਰਹਿਆ ਸਮਾਇ ॥ 
Ākẖaṇ vekẖaṇ bolṇā sabḏe rahi▫ā samā▫e. 
In speaking, in seeing and in words, remain immersed in the Shabad. 

ਬਾਣੀ ਵਜੀ ਚਹੁ ਜੁਗੀ ਸਚੋ ਸਚੁ ਸੁਣਾਇ ॥ 
Baṇī vajī cẖahu jugī sacẖo sacẖ suṇā▫e. 
The Word of the Guru's Bani vibrates throughout the four ages. As Truth, it teaches Truth. 

ਹਉਮੈ ਮੇਰਾ ਰਹਿ ਗਇਆ ਸਚੈ ਲਇਆ ਮਿਲਾਇ ॥ 
Ha▫umai merā rėh ga▫i▫ā sacẖai la▫i▫ā milā▫e. 
Egotism and possessiveness are eliminated, and the True One absorbs them into Himself. 

ਤਿਨ ਕਉ ਮਹਲੁ ਹਦੂਰਿ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਸਚਿ ਰਹੇ ਲਿਵ ਲਾਇ ॥੩॥ 
Ŧin ka▫o mahal haḏūr hai jo sacẖ rahe liv lā▫e. ||3|| 
Those who remain lovingly absorbed in the True One see the Mansion of His Presence close at hand. ||3|| 

ਨਦਰੀ ਨਾਮੁ ਧਿਆਈਐ ਵਿਣੁ ਕਰਮਾ ਪਾਇਆ ਨ ਜਾਇ ॥ 
Naḏrī nām ḏẖi▫ā▫ī▫ai viṇ karmā pā▫i▫ā na jā▫e. 
By His Grace, we meditate on the Naam, the Name of the Lord. Without His Mercy, it cannot be obtained. 

ਪੂਰੈ ਭਾਗਿ ਸਤਸੰਗਤਿ ਲਹੈ ਸਤਗੁਰੁ ਭੇਟੈ ਜਿਸੁ ਆਇ ॥ 
Pūrai bẖāg saṯsangaṯ lahai saṯgur bẖetai jis ā▫e. 
Through perfect good destiny, one finds the Sat Sangat, the True Congregation, and one comes to meet the True Guru. 

ਅਨਦਿਨੁ ਨਾਮੇ ਰਤਿਆ ਦੁਖੁ ਬਿਖਿਆ ਵਿਚਹੁ ਜਾਇ ॥ 
An▫ḏin nāme raṯi▫ā ḏukẖ bikẖi▫ā vicẖahu jā▫e. 
Night and day, remain attuned to the Naam, and the pain of corruption shall be dispelled from within. 

ਨਾਨਕ ਸਬਦਿ ਮਿਲਾਵੜਾ ਨਾਮੇ ਨਾਮਿ ਸਮਾਇ ॥੪॥੨੨॥੫੫॥ 
Nānak sabaḏ milāvṛā nāme nām samā▫e. ||4||22||55|| 
O Nanak, merging with the Shabad through the Name, one is immersed in the Name. ||4||22||55||​


----------



## chazSingh (Jun 5, 2018)

Ishna said:


> At the same time @Simranjit don't feel like you're not "doing it right" if you're not able to function on a very small amount of sleep to rise very early and meditate.  You can cultivate awareness of Guru in every moment, not just the wee small hours.  Be kind to yourself.
> 
> Ang 35
> 
> ...



exactly...

when i look back at my early days of finally reading Bani...all of my contemplation, my research (Simran)...questioning things, doing ardaas...took place whenever and wherever...and it still does...
All of this cultivates that yearning...that longing...that seeking....which all in fact comes from Him...because He's right there in your heart (and i dont mean the physical heart)...if he hears a genuine call...the yearning feeling will just grown and grow... i.e. as above, cultivating the farm and planting the seed...

but if you can incorporate the early hours...i can only say from my own experience that it is just 'different'  .. but that's just from my own experience...


----------



## Simranjit (Jun 6, 2018)

T


Ishna said:


> At the same time @Simranjit don't feel like you're not "doing it right" if you're not able to function on a very small amount of sleep to rise very early and meditate.  You can cultivate awareness of Guru in every moment, not just the wee small hours.  Be kind to yourself.
> 
> Ang 35
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, Ishna.


----------



## Sikhilove (Jun 9, 2018)

Amardeep Singh 1000 said:


> Lately I have been having a lot of difficulties in waking up for amritvela.  I have been having difficulty waking up, staying awake, and have been exhausted throughout the day.  I am getting at least 7 hours of sleep, am not ill, am eating well.  The cold shower doesn't help but only makes my skin tingle.  Could you please share your experience and ways you have gotten around such difficulties?  Thank you.



Do it at the most powerful time, 12:30am onwards. Let the meditation take you into samadhi and you may knock out after


----------



## Harry Haller (Jun 10, 2018)

what is the most unpowerful time?


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jun 10, 2018)

Harry Haller said:


> what is the most unpowerful time?



When either of them keeps on making excuses for having a headache.


----------



## swarn bains (Jul 19, 2018)

amrit means nectar. amrit vela is the time when nectar rains on the mind. people call early morning as amritvela, because the mind is clear after good night sleep. if one recites path or recites God at that time the chance of absorption increases. The nectar falls or is absorbed by the mind when the mind is absorbed in reciting God's name. so to me the amritvela is that time when the mind recites and keeping the God or the guru in the mind. So it can be any time when one recites God whole heartedly. i have to go


----------

